# Nofap



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

I've tried this for a month now and I must say that the positive effects have been amazing and it helps a lot with my depersonalization and derealization. It has removed almost all of my brain fog, less anxiety, less ocd, more emotions and in general feeling much more alive than I used to which is great.






The science behind it is basically that if you quit you restore normal dopamine and testosterone levels and that's where most of the benefits come from.

Here you can find more information yourbrainonporn.com and reddit.com/r/nofap


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I have been looking into this as well, might as well give it a try! I don't think my GF will be to happy though :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

What is fap?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

It seems to be a group commited to people who are addicted to pornography and masturbation.

But it's hard for me to believe, that you can achieve a morphine-like high that lasts for a long as you like by using pornography. Many years ago I watched some porn a few times on the internet or on TV as some kind of "experiment", but I couldn't really see how people could get hooked to this. And no, I'm definitely not asexual.

The other problem is that after the orgasm the penis undergoes refractory period, so no further orgasms are possible for hours. How should an indefinite high due to sexual arousal be possible if the necessary tool has such a long cooldown?


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

I tried "nofap" for around two months a few years back as an experiment. I was no porn addict but felt it was becoming to much of an easy distraction when bored, and was basically curious of what would transpire after reading others accounts.

It yielded no positive results for me other than the inevitable period of extreme horniness followed by my libido completely diminishing for weeks on end. I've heard of the libido "flatline", but by this stage wit no other positive effects's I wanted to feel like a man again.

I'm glad it's helped the OP & many others but believe it's unnecessary unless you have a genuine porn addiction. I also think it carries risk as I heard accounts of people's libido never returning to same after the flatline period.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

People should really try it for 30 days. It's amazing how people are not talking more about it when the benefits are pretty crazy


----------



## Limes7 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have done it for 20 days. And dp is still there (for 2 years now, from cannabis).


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

Limes7 said:


> I have done it for 20 days. And dp is still there (for 2 years now, from cannabis).


I didn't say it will cure you but it definitely reduces the brain fog associated with this disorder


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

mind.divided said:


> People should really try it for 30 days. It's amazing how people are not talking more about it when the benefits are pretty crazy


I am gonna give it a shot... how ever... is regular sex ok? or can you not have any release for 30 days?


----------



## apoplexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Nofap is pure pseudoscience. Talk to the actual scientific community about it, not the 21 year old's who don't know what a placebo effect is.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

so what if its placebo and it works?


----------



## Limes7 (Feb 19, 2017)

It will not cure your dp... but you have more success in picking up women, because your testosterone is more. You feel more active and lively... more power... more maleness/manhood.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

apoplexy said:


> Nofap is pure pseudoscience. Talk to the actual scientific community about it, not the 21 year old's who don't know what a placebo effect is.


No, try if for yourself.


----------



## Unknown88 (Sep 5, 2017)

today is day 30 for me and I'm telling you guys, please give No Fap a try. Its the life force energy and it gives us our mental clarity, sense of self and vitality.

Give 30 days of No Masturbation, No Porn, No Orgasm/Ejaculation a try.

I'm Telling you semen retention is a main key to your health.

Look up No Fap videos on youtube as well. There is a whole community out there.

Good Luck everyone

God Bless


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Honestly, the science is up in the air on abstinence from masturbation.

Some say that testosterone is increased after a certain period, but these studies are pretty rare to find. One study in particular that is cited in almost every article is a journal published by Zhejiang University, which showed a correlation between a spike in testosterone after the seventh day of abstaining. The only issue is that you can't find this study anywhere, at least from what I've tried researching. At the same time, there are plenty of articles (perhaps reputable, perhaps not) that would suggest that the act of masturbation itself increases testosterone. This debate may never find an end which is why many see NoFap as pseudoscience - and maybe rightly so.

However, there are studies that show negative correlations between pornography and individuals that consume it. This is partly why NoFap was created; so that it could stop the addiction to porn and relieve people of their vices.

In any case, there isn't much to lose by giving it a shot.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Honestly, the science is up in the air on abstinence from masturbation.
> 
> Some say that testosterone is increased after a certain period, but these studies are pretty rare to find. One study in particular that is cited in almost every article is a journal published by Zhejiang University, which showed a correlation between a spike in testosterone after the seventh day of abstaining. The only issue is that you can't find this study anywhere, at least from what I've tried researching. At the same time, there are plenty of articles (perhaps reputable, perhaps not) that would suggest that the act of masturbation itself increases testosterone. This debate may never find an end which is why many see NoFap as pseudoscience - and maybe rightly so.
> 
> ...


When you abstain your prolactin levels go down. High prolactin decreases both testosterone and dopamine in the body. Prolactin can also cause dissociation ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17984948 ) With this information nofap should be a no-brainer if you want to feel better. It works for me


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Prolactin can also cause dissociation ( https://www.ncbi.nlm...pubmed/17984948 )


They have only shown an association, meaning both occur at the same time. From this alone you cannot infer that the prolactin causes dissociation.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I did this once and lasted about 4 weeks unbelievably. It had slight effects on energy, mood and sleep. Nothing major. However when it came to sex after this I spaffed about 5 or 6 times. Literally. It wasnt worth that. If it cured me I would have given up sex. I would say don't jack off everyday, just 2-3 times a week


----------



## braingroundwork76 (Sep 25, 2017)

Moderate masturbstion is not a bad thing. If NoFap proved itself to CURE dp/dr, then I would do it and recommend it. All it is is a slight increase in energy and far more hormones which can cause frustration. Now ADDCTION/COMPULSION to porn is a horrible thing and should be avoided.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

mind.divided said:


> I've tried this for a month now and I must say that the positive effects have been amazing and it helps a lot with my depersonalization and derealization. It has removed almost all of my brain fog, less anxiety, less ocd, more emotions and in general feeling much more alive than I used to which is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me this actually works cuz my brain fog is so bad right now i cant stand it its my main symptom


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm on Day 30 of nofap and all I can say is I have a bit more energy, focus, and I have stronger boners. I think it's helped me let out some repressed emotion as well but I'm still stuck in dp/dr 24//7 A youtuber named OnePercentBetter says he suffered from emotional numbness, anhedonia, brain fog, anxiety but he doesn't say anything about dp. Anyway he says he felt an extreme surge of energy on day 45-50. So, I'm hoping if I just keep going I will go through the a similar experience; I think it'll take longer for me though.


----------

